# Is it just me...



## JD7.62 (Apr 7, 2005)

Messed up?!

If so how did this happen?!


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

whats wrong with your avatar?


----------



## JD7.62 (Apr 7, 2005)

What does it look like to you? To me it looks like all the colors are messed up.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2007)

CLEAN YOUR GLASSES!


----------



## JD7.62 (Apr 7, 2005)

LoL, Im also having problems with the site in general. When I click some links sometimes it goes to an all white page with a bunch of random writing. Sorry but Im bout as untechnical as they come so I dont know what it means....


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

I go in to a thread and this stupid song comes up...what's going on p-fury???


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

I'm having alot of problems with this site lately..


----------



## JD7.62 (Apr 7, 2005)

Hmmm....any one else?

RB, what does my avy look like to you?


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

Do you go in to a thread and this song comes up???

your avetar looks ok..


----------



## JD7.62 (Apr 7, 2005)

Thats weird cause to me my avatar looks like it has gone through a blender!

Just now the area to the right where the sponsors advertise is all messed up...


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

RB 32 said:


> Do you go in to a thread and this song comes up???
> 
> your avetar looks ok..


i have, i thought it was pretty funny


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

wtf a song comes up? come on guys...I know we all indulge in the peyote every now and then..but come on!!! theres no song that plays!

Ohhhh I think I got you guys figured out..It's all that porno. I know how it is..you look up porn and then your computer gets all messed up and you think of any other excuse as to why it's acting all weird. Come on, we've all been there boys. It's just a little porn that's all. Once you start looking up porn everything goes to sh*t. It's how the internet punishes you.

EDIT: ok weirdest thing ever!....I just went in a thread and a f*cking song played!!! I can't even beleive it! right after u guys mentioned it, it happens!


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

WTF IS GOING ON???????????????????????????????????


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Hmm...are there ghosts on P-Fury? Lost souls and of banned members?









I haven't noticed anything strange...


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

taylorhedrich said:


> Hmm...*are there ghosts on P-Fury?* Lost souls and of banned members?:laugh:
> 
> I haven't noticed anything strange...


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

SERIOUSLY WHAT'S GOING ON HERE???????????

THE SONG IS FUNNY BUT IT DOES NOT LET YOU TO REPLY TO THE THREAD.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

RB 32 said:


> Hmm...*are there ghosts on P-Fury?* Lost souls and of banned members?:laugh:
> 
> I haven't noticed anything strange...

























[/quote]
So I gotta screw loose...or maybe a few. What's it to ya?


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

I think it is just you


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

avatar looks fine to me....

sometimes I post and the screen goes blank and I have to refresh a couple of time to get the page back.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

RB 32 said:


> SERIOUSLY WHAT'S GOING ON HERE???????????
> 
> THE SONG IS FUNNY BUT IT DOES NOT LET YOU TO REPLY TO THE THREAD.


Ya I got the same thing..but it was in a different thread


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

IS IT THIS THREAD THAT THE SONG COMES UP??? CHECK IT

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=158315


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

RB 32 said:


> IS IT THIS THREAD THAT THE SONG COMES UP??? CHECK IT
> 
> http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=158315


I dont hear it


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

Sheppard do you hear it??.... is it that thread??


----------



## 77gp454 (Feb 18, 2007)

JD7.62 said:


> CLEAN YOUR GLASSES!










Your a riot dude! You have my COTM vote!


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

JD7.62 said:


> *LoL, Im also having problems with the site in general*. When I click some links sometimes it goes to an all white page with a bunch of random writing. Sorry but Im bout as untechnical as they come so I dont know what it means....


well did you ever think maybe the site is having problems with you?


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

Joe are you having problems with this site also???


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

RB 32 said:


> IS IT THIS THREAD THAT THE SONG COMES UP??? CHECK IT
> 
> http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=158315


i hear it..


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

C0Rey said:


> IS IT THIS THREAD THAT THE SONG COMES UP??? CHECK IT
> 
> http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=158315


i hear it..








[/quote]
its defiantly there no doubt


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...=157750&hl=

YOU CAN ALSO HERE IT IN THIS THREAD.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

G23.40SW posted in both and wrote the same thing i might be on to something :laugh: p-fury mystery









and they both have links in them









both got no bottom of the page


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

bob351 said:


> G23.40SW posted in both and wrote the same thing i might be on to something :laugh: p-fury mystery


yeah WHEN THAT MEMBER WRITES THAT THE SONGS COMES UP

G23.40SW


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

we need the hardly boys from south park


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

SOMETHING IS GOING ON HERE FOR SURE


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

Something fishy is going on


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

I has teh internet aids.

http://www.pzr-uk.com/misc/bubbrap.mp3<NOEMBED><BGSOUND src="http://www.pzr-uk.com/misc/bubbrap.mp3"></NOEMBED>


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

DUDE WHAT ARE YOU DOING??



G23.40SW said:


> I has teh internet aids.
> 
> http://www.pzr-uk.com/misc/bubbrap.mp3<NOEMBED><BGSOUND src="http://www.pzr-uk.com/misc/bubbrap.mp3"></NOEMBED>


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

I DONT KNOW, I GOT CYBER RAPED NOW THIS KEEPS HAPPENING









I HAS INTERNET AIDS!

AND MY CAPS LOCK KEY IS BROKEN!!!


----------



## HugePiranha (Mar 7, 2005)

wtf?


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

RB 32 said:


> http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...=157750&hl=
> 
> YOU CAN ALSO HERE IT IN THIS THREAD.


yea me too

this song is hilarious


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

THAT'S BULLSHIT


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

RB32 is right, Bubbles is trying to kill the internet!

http://www.pzr-uk.com/misc/tpbtheme.mp3<NOEMBED><BGSOUND src="http://www.pzr-uk.com/misc/tpbtheme.mp3"></NOEMBED>


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

G23.40SW said:


> RB32 is right, Bubbles is trying to kill the internet!
> 
> http://www.pzr-uk.com/misc/tpbtheme.mp3<NOEMBED><BGSOUND src="http://www.pzr-uk.com/misc/tpbtheme.mp3"></NOEMBED>


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

You're a weirdo man...


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

G23.40SW


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

hahha i hear the song on page 2 and one page 3 its a different song...like a sleey gay song


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

g23 u little aids monkey!


----------



## JD7.62 (Apr 7, 2005)

........?

FTW my avatar is still fucked up!!!!


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

Now everytime I click on a webpage in p-fury a warning comes up saying it blocked a add-on from running.
hell with this crap. i dont need no stinking puter aids.


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

someone just embedded a song, just like you can embed a video except they hid the player. google toolbar blocks it. someone just playin a joke



JD7.62 said:


> ........?
> 
> FTW my avatar is still fucked up!!!!


yea its a rebel flag lmao jk. it helps to resize it before you upload it or it loses its quality. resize it with pixresizer to 90 x whatever then re-upload it.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

gets mob and torches..


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

f*cking embedded songs.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

RB 32 said:


> IS IT THIS THREAD THAT THE SONG COMES UP??? CHECK IT
> 
> http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=158315


Ya that's it RB.

Embedded songs? I didn't know you could do that.


----------



## JD7.62 (Apr 7, 2005)

watermonst3rs said:


> ........?
> 
> FTW my avatar is still fucked up!!!!


*
yea its a rebel flag lmao jk. it helps to resize it before you upload it or it loses its quality. resize it with pixresizer to 90 x whatever then re-upload it*.
[/quote]

Ive had it for over a year and its been fine.....


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

G23.40SW said:


> RB32 is right, Bubbles is trying to kill the internet!
> 
> *EMBED src="http://www.pzr-uk.com/misc/tpbtheme.mp3" autostart=true loop=true volume=300 hidden=true><NOEMBED><BGSOUND src="http://www.pzr-uk.com/misc/tpbtheme.mp3"></NOEMBED*


Dude,
Stop doing this.
It's a pain in the ass...


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

maybe he got hacked or something and can't stop it?!?


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

I'm not doing anything?


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

G23.40SW said:


> I'm not doing anything?


Yes, You are...
It's not in your sig, you are posting it and it's a pain in the ass...
Show some respect for others on this board and stop doing it.


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

G23.40SW
Funny how you always post in the threads that this happens in and your avatar is Bubbles from TPB and its the TPB themesong playin









For the record i like the tune


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

its getting annoying but i kinda peaceful :laugh:


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Here's a screen cap of your posts in this thread so far..
You did this a couple weeks ago too.


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

Glad to see you have important things to do in your life :laugh:

Thanks for the laugh fellas, RB32 especially.

http://www.pzr-uk.com/misc/tpbtheme.mp3<NOEMBED><BGSOUND src="http://www.pzr-uk.com/misc/tpbtheme.mp3"></NOEMBED>


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

JD7.62 said:


> I'm not doing anything?


Yes, You are...
It's not in your sig, you are posting it and it's a pain in the ass...
Show some respect for others on this board and stop doing it.
[/quote]
oh piss off and have some fun, pish posh you silly squash


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

It would be somewhat amusing if it didn't send my browser and not allow me to open a thread that I had started. Would you kindly take it down in that thread, please?


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

ChilDawg said:


> It would be somewhat amusing if it didn't send my browser and not allow me to open a thread that I had started. Would you kindly take it down in that thread, please?


I know when he posts that then it does not let you to reply to that thread..


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

And that's too bad, because that one could've been an interesting discussion. Here's hoping we can post in it soon.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

well its funny you say that you cant post in threads he does it in...

supposedly it was done in here, yet look! everyone can reply...so it isnt stopping anything.

ive had a completely separate problem on the site recently, where i will be browsing a thread, and once it reaches someone's post the page just kind of ends...even though there are more replies to read. but G23 hadnt posted ANYWHERE in those threads.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

I've had that happen in the one thread brought up...I figured that was the problem there...


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

i thought so too. but then i would check and G23 wouldn't have posted anywhere in the thread. it would just kind of stop after someone's post...you could maybe scroll 2 inches down but it was just the blue and white background of the board... then the page ended


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Gotcha. I wonder what it is, then...


----------



## mykil73g (Aug 28, 2004)

trippy thread...anyone ever have a few windows open ( like one for each forum..) and when you close one out, get an all black page for a second??


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

ya it does look mroe pixelated ot me. Happens to me alot. Really suck, they look alot better when there not like that.


----------



## JD7.62 (Apr 7, 2005)

Sweet my avatar works for me now!


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

why on page 3 and 4 does the trailer park boys song play..and on page 2 bubbles talkin?...im sirious?its that piano music that plays everytime the show starts


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

I think the song on page 2 is hilarious


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

JD7.62 said:


> Sweet my avatar works for me now!


still looks like sh*t to me dude


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

that's the magic of bubbles yo


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

joey said:


> Sweet my avatar works for me now!


still looks like sh*t to me dude








[/quote]

BURNOWNEDTRUTH.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2007)

HOF!


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

ugly in my opinion lol


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2007)

haha, the page 2 song is pretty funny.


----------

